# Free feral pigeons in Denver (babies and parents)



## AbusedbyPigeons (Jul 28, 2003)

See I have this pigeon nest on my apartment porch. I need to move these pigeons, not just for me but because I will be moving soon and if the landlord finds them (he will) the whole family is dead meat!
Is there anyone in the Denver area who could take these birds away to a good home (heck, any home)?


----------



## pigeoninalawnchair (Aug 17, 2003)

will take pigeons-willing to pay for shipping


----------



## AbusedbyPigeons (Jul 28, 2003)

Wow, I didn't know you could ship pigions. Thank you for your reply but the situation has been taken care of.


----------

